# Money maker



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

This was a pain to go through to remove 8 bottle caps stuck in the 45.

3 1/2" mortar, 5" of concrete, 3' deep.

Perfect locate if I must say.

Poor picture though.


[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Good job, that's looks like a pita


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> This was a pain to go through to remove 8 bottle caps stuck in the 45.
> 
> 3 1/2" mortar, 5" of concrete, 3' deep.
> 
> ...


Looks like you had to bust out the footing.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

That was just the floor, the projects are bomb proof. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh I thought you were going to post something else... :laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Was it hard not to smile when you totaled up the bill?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> Was it hard not to smile when you totaled up the bill?


 



He's still adding.......


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> He's still adding.......


:laughing: Forgot he was in TX. 

J/K Slick. :yes: A job like that can make up for a very slow week.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> :laughing: Forgot he was in TX.
> 
> J/K Slick. :yes: A job like that can make up for a very slow week.


 




I was implying it's a large bill.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I know Tommy - just having a bit of fun at your expense.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm still figuring a price for pain and suffering.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> I'm still figuring a price for pain and suffering.


You must have hit your thumb with a hammer or jammed your finger between the wall and the jackhammer handle. :thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I am still a little sore from digging down and spinning around to put the dirt in buckets after we ran out of room.

I am on the clock until the pain subsides, then I figure the bill.


----------

